# Je cherche un site pour tracer un GSM...



## dylan-dog (18 Janvier 2004)

Je suis fan de Mac et je cherche un moyen pour tracer un GSM (un site qui localise les numéros des téléphones portables, etc...) - et comme je peine dans mes recherches j'ai pensé à en poster un ici et qui sait peut-être avoir des réponses fructueuses. Je me réjouis de vous lire, a bientôt et bon dimanche.


----------



## MarcMame (18 Janvier 2004)

Je crois que tu n'as pas bien conscience de ta demande....


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2004)

Mais c'est quoi ces sondages ? C'est le 2e que je vois comme ça ce soir ?


----------



## Yip (19 Janvier 2004)

Il y a quelque temps cette possibilité avait été évoquée en Angleterre. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est devenu et si tout le monde peut s'amuser à tracer le GSM de son/sa mari/femme, petit ami/petite amie, pote/pote etc mais heureusement que chez nous ça n'existe pas, pas à la disposition de tous en tous cas. Sinon bonjour Big Brother avec le voisin.


----------



## nekura (19 Janvier 2004)

Ca ne m'étonne pas que tu peines à trouver.

A ma connaissance, ça n'existe pas aujourd'hui, du moins pas pour le grand public.
Certains services fournis par des entreprises sont "géolocalisés", mais le système est normalement conçu pour que l'entreprise fournissant le service n'ait pas vraiment accès à trop d'informations.

Il y a toutefois des projets à l'étude, où les opérateurs permettraient à une personne de demander à localiser une autre. L'information toutefois ne serait transmise *qu'après acceptation de la demande par la personne localisée*.

La protection de la vie privée des abonnés GSM est une chose très très importante pour les opérateurs GSM (tout du moins en France). Ca se traduit à de nombreux niveaux. Par exemple, quand tu envoies un SMS surtaxé (comme tous ceux qu'on te suggère d'expédier dans les jeux télé), l'opérateur ne transmet pas ton numéro de mobile à l'entreprise qui a acheté les numéros courts. A la place, il y a un code qui ne peut être utilisé que pour transmettre un petit nombre de messages en réponse. Ainsi, TF1 n'a aucun des numéros de mobile des votants de la Tare Academy.


----------

